# Swan on the Wall



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, I got my 2013 swan back from Brian at Snyder's Taxidermy a few months ago and I finally got around to finding a proper place for it on the wall. Being over 5 feet tall and almost 4 feet wide, finding the right spot wasn't easy.

Brian did a great job and it turned out better than I expected! He was also dead on with his time estimate for getting the job done. I'd recommend his work to anyone: (http://www.snyderstaxidermy.com/)

Here's a few pics to share. I can't wait till I can hunt these amazing birds again.

copple2


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Very Nice work.

How long was the wait, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

looks good he does a dang good job.


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Longgun, it was 12 months.

copple2


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

That looks great! Brian does a fantastic job.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Very Nice!!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool looking mount.


----------

